

Ask HN: Statistics on startups - Murkin

Hello everyone<p>As part of my research, I am trying to gather information of the life cycle of a web-startup:<p>Things like: 
* Average time to seed, to VC money, to profitability. 
* State (users/revenue) when raising money. 
* Average amounts raised
* Success rates and investor returns.<p>Can anyone recommend additional sources of information ?<p>Will post back here once its all compiled.
======
tbgvi
Take a look at Crunch Base, should give you most of what you're looking for.
<http://www.crunchbase.com>

